#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Panama weer open

## Cable Guy

Zie de volgende link:
http://www.quotenet.nl/quote-500/ams...a-failliet.php

----------


## kewa

Is toch dezelfde tent als waar MusicXtra zijn Vision Acoustics set heeft staan? Zonde!

----------


## MusicXtra

Om speculaties gelijk uit de wereld te helpen maar even een reactie van mijn kant.
Helaas heeft Panama inderdaad de deuren moeten sluiten waarmee Amsterdam weer een uitgaansgelegenheid kwijt is en waarbij al het personeel in één klap op straat is komen te staan.
De eigenaren hebben zich bij de beslaglegging hard gemaakt dat wij al onze spullen weg konden halen, hulde voor de eigenaren dus.
Gisteren hebben wij de complete installatie weg kunnen halen en hebben dus al onze spullen terug.
Nu hopen op een doorstart van deze toch wel markante club in Amsterdam.

----------


## frederic

Jij hebt veel geluk gehad dat je jou spullen kon ophalen.
Ik ken voorbeelden in dezelfde situatie van mensen die hun spullen kwijt waren.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik ken voorbeelden in dezelfde situatie van mensen die hun spullen kwijt waren.



In het ergste geval zouden we de spullen kwijt zijn geweest tot na de afhandeling van het faillissement, nou kan dat soms heel lang duren, maar uiteindelijk hadden we het toch gekregen.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

dat is niet zo mooi inderdaad... hopen maar op een doorstart dan.
had toch wel het idee dat deze tent wel een stootje kon hebben?

----------


## e-sonic

Is ook trending,  


Respect

Jurjen

----------


## JeroenVDV

Apart. Quote van AT5:

"'Doordat twee of drie mensen vanaf dag één tegen Panama hebben geprocedeerd wegens geluidsoverlast heeft de club 2,5 ton moeten inleveren.' Ook het verdwijnen van parkeerplaatsen en de hoge erfpacht droegen bij aan het faillisement."

Pardon? Zo'n bedrijf dat 250K - verspreid over 10 jarig bestaan - niet kan overleven? Kan me NIET voorstellen dat dit de oorzaak is. En verdwijnen van parkeerplaatsen? Volgens mij stond die club nog steeds vol genoeg met bezoekers. Hoge erfpacht? Is volgens mij ook geen verrassing maar een voortdurend en bewuste kostenpost, die je na 10 jaar toch wel kent en verstandig mee kunt omgaan.

----------


## qvt

> In het ergste geval zouden we de spullen kwijt zijn geweest tot na de afhandeling van het faillissement, nou kan dat soms heel lang duren, maar uiteindelijk hadden we het toch gekregen.



Was deze set gehuurd dan? geen vaste(gekochte) installatie?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Was deze set gehuurd dan? geen vaste(gekochte) installatie?



Da's een juiste conclusie.  :Wink:

----------


## frederic

Weet iemand wat aan de basis ligt van het falen?

----------


## Rolandino

In mijn ogen toch de blijvende klachten van omwonenden.

En mss de hoogte van de boetes die al zijn gegeven.

Of de eigenaar is afspraken niet nagekomen in een bepaalde termijn. Mss had hij gedacht dat door verandering van geluid een hoop minder klachten zou krijgen.

Ik heb dit probleem ook gehad bij een klant van een discotheek. Zat in een huurpand en had overlast van geluid. Isoleren kostte rond de 100.000 euro maar eigenaar kon dit niet rond krijgen bij de bank omdat het pand geen eigendom was van eigenaar. De eigenaar van het pand weigert de verbouwing aan zijn pand te betalen dit omdat het pand aan de milieu eisen volstaat van de gemeente echter de discotheek die er in zit voldoet niet hieraan dus een probleem voor de eigenaar.

Dit soort problemen komt vaker voor bij horeca bedrijven wat een hoop sluitingen geeft.

Als het nu elke weekend leeg had geweest zou je een reden kunnen weten maar dat is niet het geval geweest.

De echte waarheid zal nooit boven water komen van hoe en waarom.

De echte waarheid zou de verkoop of overname kunnen beinvloeden.

----------


## Hansound

Als het door de geluidsoverlast komt, dan is het toch fijn om te weten dat er zoveel techs zijn die altijd uit een set halen wat erin zit....
Met als gevolg dat er steeds meer zalen met een begrenzer te maken krijgen...

----------


## MusicXtra

> Als het door de geluidsoverlast komt, dan is het toch fijn om te weten dat er zoveel techs zijn die altijd uit een set halen wat erin zit....



Dit vind ik wel een heel vreemde stelling....
Wanneer je Panama zou kennen zou je weten dat de avonden dat er het meeste geluid wordt geproduceerd juist niet de live avonden zijn.
En, volgens mij is nog altijd de zaalbeheerder eindverantwoordelijke voor het geluidsniveau en een technicus 'slechts' uitvoerende.
Maar los van het feit of de vermeende geluidsoverlast al of niet de oorzaak is van het faillissement is er in mijn beleving nauwelijks sprake geweest van geluidsoverlast.
De appartementen tegenover Panama zijn nog niet opgeleverd en de keren dat ik er geweest ben, en dat zijn er heel wat geweest, hoorde je buiten nauwelijks geluid terwijl het binnen echt heel erg hard stond.
Er zijn waarschijnlijk een aantal omwonenden geweest die uit principe klaagden.
Op het TT circuit is enkele jaren geleden vanwege nachtvorst een training voor de paasraces afgelast, ondanks dat waren er die morgen meer dan 50 klachten binnen gekomen vanwege geluidsoverlast.....

----------


## e-sonic

Ik maak rapportages voor toelaatbare geluidniveaus voor o.a. muziekzalen,  hierin staat wat toegelaten is, een dergelijk rapport zal toch aanwezig moeten zijn,  melding vanuit de exploitant naar de gemeente.

Het is een rapportage, die veel voorkomt, hierin kun je ook als leverancier van de installatie gewoon zien wat de instelling/begrenzing  van de luidheid moet zijn.

Doorgaans gaat de gemeente handhaven op deze rapportage bij klachten van de omgeving.

De regelgeving is vrij streng, en zeker bij binnenstedelijke panden zijn de maatregelen vergaand en complex.

Bij vrijstaande panden en een goede isolatie is het anders,  over grote locaties bijv. Gelredome is genoeg te vinden omtrent deze materie.

----------


## tha_dj

> Op het TT circuit is enkele jaren geleden vanwege nachtvorst een training voor de paasraces afgelast, ondanks dat waren er die morgen meer dan 50 klachten binnen gekomen vanwege geluidsoverlast.....



Ja juist, van dat !!!!

Hebben we ook meegemaakt dat er 4 man politie hier in Volendam de zaal binnen gestormt kwam vanwege herhaaldelijke overlast.
Zou een house feestje zijn, maar was afgelast vanwege stille tochten omdat er een aantal portiers waren vermoord elders in den landen, enz.
Stond dus GEEN speaker meer in de zaal en uiteindelijk is degene die klaagde opgepakt en aangeklaagd.
Sommige mensen misbruiken justitie om dwars te liggen bij een zaal eigenaar, organisatie, enz omdat ze diegene geen stuiver gunnen.
Jammer dat daardoor een tent als de panama de deuren sluit en een hoop mensen op straat staan en zonder inkomsten komen te zitten.

----------


## Hansound

> Ja juist, van dat !!!!
> 
> Hebben we ook meegemaakt dat er 4 man politie hier in Volendam de zaal binnen gestormt kwam vanwege herhaaldelijke overlast.
> Zou een house feestje zijn, maar was afgelast vanwege stille tochten omdat er een aantal portiers waren vermoord elders in den landen, enz.
> Stond dus GEEN speaker meer in de zaal en uiteindelijk is degene die klaagde opgepakt en aangeklaagd.
> Sommige mensen misbruiken justitie om dwars te liggen bij een zaal eigenaar, organisatie, enz omdat ze diegene geen stuiver gunnen.
> Jammer dat daardoor een tent als de panama de deuren sluit en een hoop mensen op straat staan en zonder inkomsten komen te zitten.





Laten we het hier vooral gaan omkeren,  het ligt niet aan de tech maar aan anderen....

Hoe vaak heb ik al gezien dat een inpriktech veel te hard staat te mixen ondanks meerdere waarschuwingen en opmerkingen van opdrachtgevers en zaaleigenaren.
Hoe vaak heb ik gezien dat er uitdrukkelijk word gezegd dat er tot MAXIMAAL 1 uur gespeeld mag worden ivm een vergunning en er dan toch tot half 2 word gespeeld..
Erg professioneel hoor om zo hard te spelen dat je lokatie schade heeft aan de plafonds en de kunstcollectie op de bovengelegen verdieping (Wereldmuseum Rotterdam)

Je zou natuurlijk vooruit kunnen denken en weten dat mensen nu eenmaal gaan klagen als er zo hard word gespeeld....

Als je dan toch perse 105 db aan je tafel moet hebben dan ben je een sukkel die niet begrijpt dat je je eigen glazen staat in te gooien... 
Er komen steeds meer zalen waar een geluidsbegrenzer hangt of waar geen bands meer mogen spelen.
Of zalen waar je moet inprikken op de huisset die dan bestaat uit drie hoogdrivers verdeeld door de zaak en verder niks.

Ik weet niet of dit bij Panama ook het geval was, maar het is een feit dat de klagers altijd winnen en er steeds minder zaken zijn die nog een fatsoenlijke live-band in huis halen omdat er nu eenmaal zo hard word gespeeld...

----------


## Rolandino

Dat is juist het beleid in Nederland. Klagers winnen altijd ook al is er maar 1 persoon die klaagt.

Leuke ervan is dat juist die persoon meestal binnen 2 jaar verhuisd.

Probleem is juist dat de klager altijd in het voordeel wordt genomen omdat de klacht juist tegen een exploitant is.

Klachten gaan vaak over geluidsoverlast maar ook de overlast die vertrekkende klanten veroorzaken, parkeer overlast enz noem maar op.

Toch worden de klagers aangepakt als bv na klachten een norm wordt vastgesteld door gemeente samen met exploitant en daarna de norm niet wordt overschreden door exploitant maar de klager blijft klagen.

Klagen mag als er reden toe is maar klagen uit afgunst is heel iets anders.

----------


## showband

niet voor niets heb ik als band zelf een hele dikke aphex dominator limiter op de mains zitten.
De hele setup is gewoon brickwall limited. Laat alle inprikkers en zeikerds maar de z****n krijgen. De set gaat gewoon niet harder. Hoe hard je ook doordrukt. En die karaokeacts worden allemaal gek want zij willen per se 4x zo hard als de band met hun minidiskjes om heftiger te klinken. DJ's vind ik meestal veel redelijker dan de technici van de karaokeacts.

Als ze betalen voor inprikken krijgen ze meer volume. Anders zijn ze gewoon net zo hard als de band die alles betaald.

Zaalhouders en gasten vinden 80% het echt geweldig. Want die zijn niet lawaaidoof en gewend aan die enorme volumes. Als het dan stevig maar niet onredelijk is en vooral BLIJFT qua volume is alles zo veel beter. De dansvloer voller enz.

----------


## moderator

De sluiting van Panama is het gespreksonderwerp. Vriendelijk verzoek om iets beter op te letten of de inhoud van je bericht over het discussieonderwerp gaat, met dank!

----------


## moderator

Update vandaag uit het Algemeen Dagblad:

*Nachtclub Panama maakt een herstart. In januari werd de uitgaansgelegenheid nog failliet verklaard, in maart opent Panama opnieuw zijn deuren. Dat maakt Panama vandaag bekend.*
De zaak ging volgens de directie ten onder aan torenhoge advocaatkosten in juridische procedures met omwonenden.
Een groepje buurtbewoner wilde de club de wijk uit hebben, vanwege ergernis over herrie, wildplassen en nachtelijk gelal op straat. De club had een kwetsbare positie, omdat hij van stadsdeel Zeeburg alleen een gedoogvergunning had gekregen en geen horecavergunning. Ook het stijgende grondwater zorgde voor veel extra kosten voor de club.

Maar in overleg met stadsdeel Oost zijn de afgelopen weken een aantal voor Panama wezenlijke onderdelen opgelost. Zo wordt de entree verplaatst naar de Piet Heinkade en komen er geluidsisolerende maatregelen om overlast te beperken, laat Panama weten. Ook zal de exploitatie-vergunning snel worden afgegeven en komt er een verwijzing naar de parkeergarages voor bezoekers van Panama.

Volgens Quote is vastgoedbelegger Michael van de Kuit met zijn firma Nedstede de 'reddende engel'. Hij is de eigenaar van het pand en een liefhebber van de club. De eerste grote events staan al gepland voor halverwege maart.

----------


## R. den Ridder

Mooi om te merken dat in deze tijden het dus toch kan! zowel het doorstarten van een club als samenwerking tussen overheid en bedrijfsleven.

----------


## MusicXtra

Panama is weer 'alive and kicking'.
En onze Vision Acoustics set staat er natuurlijk ook weer. :Cool: 
Net eerste feestje gehad van de KNSB.

----------


## NesCio01

> Panama is weer 'alive and kicking'.
> En onze Vision Acoustics set staat er natuurlijk ook weer.
> Net eerste feestje gehad van de KNSB.



Gefeliciteerd Sander!

grtz

Nes

ps. mss reden om topic naam te wijzigen? :Confused:

----------


## daviddewaard

> Panama is weer 'alive and kicking'.
> En onze Vision Acoustics set staat er natuurlijk ook weer.
> Net eerste feestje gehad van de KNSB.



gelukkig nog een geval met een club/poppodium waar het wel goed komt.

de Koninklijke NSB?   wat is dat de belastingdienst ofzo?

----------


## MusicXtra

Hahaha, nee de schaatsbond.

----------


## R. den Ridder

Davind, het zou je sieren om in de toekomst niet zulke rommel uit je pen te laten vloeien, al is het lang geleden, je beledigt en kwetst er heel wat mensen mee.

----------


## daviddewaard

> Davind, het zou je sieren om in de toekomst niet zulke rommel uit je pen te laten vloeien, al is het lang geleden, je beledigt en kwetst er heel wat mensen mee.



waarom zou je geen flauwe grappen over de belasting dienst mogen maken

----------


## NesCio01

> waarom zou je geen flauwe grappen over de belasting dienst mogen maken



Omdat Sven Kramer toch echt geen blauwe enveloppen uitdeelt in Thialf, toch?
Trouwens van Heerenveen naar Leeuwarden, daar zit toch ook zo'n soort club,
ook 4 letters..........

grtz


Nes

----------


## stainz

laten we met z'n allen bovenal blij zijn dat deze tent het nu wel haalt, hopelijk blijven de cijfers positief. 

@Nes
Die uit leeuwarden ken ik erg goed, vaak van die boetes op zondagochtend tussen 3-5 en dan betaal ik zo'n 19-28euro voor een beetje te hard rijden.

----------


## kewa

Nieuwsbericht op Festivalinfo:

http://www.podiuminfo.nl/news/19854/...ama_afgewezen/

*Bezwaar omwonenden Panama afgewezen
*
In januari werd uitgaansgelegenheid Panama nog failliet verklaard, en in maart opende Panama opnieuw zijn deuren, maar de omwonenden bleven klagen. De zaak ging volgens de directie ten onder aan torenhoge advocaatkosten in juridische procedures met omwonenden. 

De bezwaren die bewoners hadden tegen de discotheekbestemming van club Panama zijn ondertussen officieel door de Raad van State afgewezen. De club mag hierdoor op de huidige locatie blijven. De Raad van State bepaalde dat in een tussenvonnis.

----------

